# cooper



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

just taken these now 
aint he just a little darling!


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

awwwww bless


----------



## drawn-to-animals (Apr 3, 2008)

hes so cute!!!!!!! bless..... keep the photos coming.......


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

so sweet


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

thanks! he is just waking up now  let the trouble begin!


----------



## daycare4dogs (Apr 29, 2008)

awwwww hes so adorable.

did you buy him or did you breed him?


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

bred him i deffo wouldn't buy a dog at 5 weeks


----------



## daycare4dogs (Apr 29, 2008)

duh, im a bit stupid this morning

been up and down with little puppy vegas at 3, 4 6 & 8am!

hes sooooo cute, are you keeping him?


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

He's gorgeous


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

thanks  yup we're keeping him


----------



## daycare4dogs (Apr 29, 2008)

awww thats great. will you be neutering him to prevent inbreeding or will he be used at stud when he's older?


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

depends how he turns out. the breed standard for the fell allows for neutering but i'd like him to sire a few litters first


----------



## daycare4dogs (Apr 29, 2008)

at what age can he start studding?


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

well his sire didn't start untill he was 3 so he could prove himself in the ring first and become fully developed but i know studs that are 18 months (i've never had one younger than 2 years)


----------



## daycare4dogs (Apr 29, 2008)

oh. do you usually keep a pup from your litters or is he special?


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

i try and only breed if i'm going to keep a pup but we do have the occasional litter that all sells


----------



## daycare4dogs (Apr 29, 2008)

so how many fell's have you got?

any other breeds?


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

just minnie the fell but i have labs and a pat and until recently gsds and s.spaniels


----------



## daycare4dogs (Apr 29, 2008)

a house full then! i used to have a patterdale terrier a few years ago, but sadly had to rehome him!


----------



## Smudgeypants (Mar 21, 2008)

aww gorg lil puplet minnie,,,


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2008)

He is gorgeou, they grow so damn fast dont they.


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

daycare4dogs said:


> a house full then! i used to have a patterdale terrier a few years ago, but sadly had to rehome him!


 aww they are hyper little things aren't they! walking around our local rescue the amount of pats and pat crosses there for behavior issues is unbelievable! they are best kept as working dogs realy. very inteligent though


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

great pics,,,gorgeous,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

great pics hes a hansom little fella


----------

